# My first order with Frenchy's!



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I can't sell one pipe without buying one to replace it so I checked out Frenchy's new stuff. Here she is:

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=1895&action=show_detail

I bought this beauty and a bunch of accessories I wanted.

thanks Frenchy!

I'll have pics when it arrives.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I only wish I could place my first order with Frenchy again and again...
LOL--he gives ya such nice stuff when you're a Frenchy-virgin.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The pipe looks real nice. I just hope I can put a cleaner straight threw with no catches. I love my straight pipes.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Ye can't go wrong w/ frenchy IMHO


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Ye can't go wrong w/ frenchy IMHO


:tpd: 
I have never had any problems with Frenchy.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Well I can't sell one pipe without buying one to replace it so I checked out Frenchy's new stuff. Here she is:
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=1895&action=show_detail
> 
> ...


I'm a big Sav fan, I had a pretty good collection at one time and I can honestly say to this day I've never met a Savinelli I didn't love. I think you'll really enjoy that Bruna. Try it with and without the filters and see what's best for ya' (to me the Sav Balsa filters are great) but it'll smoke wonderfully either way. The only reason I don't use the filters more often is 'cause I like to be able to run a cleaner though a pipe while I'm smokin' it and it's a pain to hafta let a pipe cool, then take it apart, run the cleaner through the shank and the stem, put the filter back and put it all back together...whew, wears my ass out just talkin' about it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've purchased from Frenchy before and I would do it again.

He is awesome for so many different reasons including great prices, lots of freebies (which included pipe cleaners, a real nice blend of tobacco, an extra corn cob pipe, and a handwritten note) with your order - all which I did NOT expect to find.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice!!! I may be placing another order with him soon too!!! He is great to do business with!!!


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Frenchy -

My box arrived yesterday in perfect condition. Thanks so much for everything and all the extra goodies. Count me in on the list of overly satisfied customers.

The  Danbark is beautiful, btw!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Frenchy does seem like one hellava nice gent. My next pipe purchase will be with him for sure.

Gotta support the good guys !!!!!!! 



And I look forward to doing business with him.


Shawn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

just made my first purchase with frenchy, a newbie here to pipe smoking,hope its not as expensive as cigars.:ss


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

althekillr said:


> just made my first purchase with frenchy, a newbie here to pipe smoking,hope its not as expensive as cigars.:ss


:r :r :r :r


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

althekillr said:


> just made my first purchase with frenchy, a newbie here to pipe smoking,hope its not as expensive as cigars.:ss


it doesn't have to be...

but what is the fun in that?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

My order came today and I am very pleased with this pipe. It is very beautiful, reamed, cleaned, and ready to smoke. I can tell from its smell that it wasn't used for smoking low quality tobacco. It came expertly packed with the balsa filters and coverter, The freebie kit (alas no sunsza bitches), the other accessories I ordered, and a note from Frenchy.

I am very pleased and look forward to my next order. Pics to follow when I have a few minutes to find an empty place to lay everything out.

THANKS FRENCHY!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

My first order he sent me...I think the name of it was "Vanilla Ice", which I actually liked better than Sunza. 

Oddly enough, my Frenchy bonanza showed up today too. I'm waiting for my stuff from smokingpipes.com to show up, I'll have to lay out a picture of my Thursday night craziness...sigh...it's not a slope, it's a sheer cliff. Just call me Mr. Lemming.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Savinelli is a great pipe. I don't use the balsa in mine for the same reason that Frenchy mentioned. I got tired of hearing the gurgle and having to let the pipe cool off. Nice buy


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

This thread kind of got me thinkin', not always a good thing, but we don't have to go there.

I have not placed a single order with Frenchy, but am almost certain to do so at some point in the future, and I can do it with confidence based upon this and many other threads, all with positive comments about their experience with Frenchy. And I'm not speaking specifically about Frenchy. 

Almost always, before I place an order with a vendor I have not done business with in the past is run a search in this forum or the usenet and can almost always find threads and posts with positive and rarely negative comments regarding that particular business.

I probably post as much :BS as anyone else and enjoy just exchanging views and stories with other pipe or cigar smokers, but when I have a particularly good or bad experience with a vendor, I will almost always try to post the details and thank the others in this group who do the same. There's no better way to garner information about a business than to hear from others who had experience with them in the past. I hope we all keep it up.p 

F. Prefect


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Just made my SECOND ORDER with Frenchy for a nice rusticated Danbark at a great price and I'm already planning a third!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Just made my SECOND ORDER with Frenchy for a nice rusticated Danbark at a great price and I'm already planning a third!


Just got done smoking some Davidoff Scottish in my new Danbark. Very nice smoke, no technical problems. Bowl stayed pretty cool and it is just a piece of art to look at. Smoking some of my made to order english/amaretto mixture in my estate WO Larsen I ordered with the Dan. Great little pipe, perfect clencher! Frenchy is awesome.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

a.paul said:


> My first order he sent me...I think the name of it was "Vanilla Ice", which I actually liked better than Sunza.


I'm not a big aromaic smoker, the I kinda liked the vanilla ice. He sent me a sample with my last order, actually blew through it pretty quick. Smoked nicely in that free cob! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a few aromatic samples from the PIF and that cob is the most likely candidate for trying them out.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Typically, a retailer is nothing more than that, a person or company that sells stuff. However, Frenchy is an exception, it like meeting somebody new online, who likes what you like and happens to sell also. I think the big difference is the way the site is designed. It is very personal, I have heard a few interviews with Frenchy, and he sounds like a great person. I have purchased several pipes from him including some beautiful Danbarks, great pipes, great site, and great guy.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Typically, a retailer is nothing more than that, a person or company that sells stuff. However, Frenchy is an exception, it like meeting somebody new online, who likes what you like and happens to sell also. I think the big difference is the way the site is designed. It is very personal, I have heard a few interviews with Frenchy, and he sounds like a great person. I have purchased several pipes from him including some beautiful Danbarks, great pipes, great site, and great guy.


Might have to put some bucks aside....

Acworth GA by any chance?


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

phatmax said:


> Might have to put some bucks aside....
> 
> Acworth GA by any chance?


That is correct


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Monsieur Frenchy might just have a Doctor in the family because of me ...... 


..... not that I'm complaining, he is a hell of businessman, and at the tops in customer service. When he gets his Stokkebye tobacco sales going, I might be able to finance his villa on the Riviera!!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I like Frenchy's site because he focuses on the mid range variety of pipes of good quality. His writing style is a friggen comedy act. As down to earth as they get.:rockon:


----------



## Old Stogie (Mar 28, 2009)

I've dealt with Frenchy for years. I've bought many pipes from him and have sold several through his web site. You won't find a better retailer online.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

Old Stogie said:


> I've dealt with Frenchy for years. I've bought many pipes from him and have sold several through his web site. You won't find a better retailer online.


His website seems to be on the fritz. I couldn't get it to load last night, or this morning.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just tried, no problem, good old Frenchy's main page ...


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Just tried, no problem, good old Frenchy's main page ...


You're right. It's fine now. I wonder whether it was just me, or whether it was down for maintenance.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick heads up on Frenchy's...he now does a small range of tobacco as well...I paid via PP....no problems...cool.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

Searchlight said:


> You're right. It's fine now. I wonder whether it was just me, or whether it was down for maintenance.


 Okay, this is weird. I still can't get on his site from my machine. I can't ping it or see it in any way. I tried rebooting, clearing cache, cookies, etc. I tried with Firefox, Chrome and IE.

I can't see it at all.

But it loads fine on my iPhone using Safari on the 3G network. I think something is wrong with Comcast here in my area. Doing a couple searches shows that other people have had similar problems before.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah weird, but that sounds sort of like the problem I have had with Tobacco Barn. Normal website loaded fine then I used Safari to go to some Meerschaum site "IK Meerschaum". Now THAT comes up even though the URL says "tobacco-barn". If I switch to another browser the regular TB pages load ..........


----------

